# Epson Paper and Nature Photography



## JLEphoto (Nov 17, 2009)

My wife just got me an Epson R1900 printer.  My photographs revolve around Nature/Wildlife photography.  Does anyone know what paper works best?  There are so many....  Ultra Premium Luster, Ultra Premium Matte, Ultra Premium Gloss, Velvet, Fine Art and so on.....

I do want high quality paper to go with my printer so keep that in mind when responding.  

So, what works for you?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2009)

It's not a matter of what paper *is* best...it's a matter of what paper *you* like best.

You can usually get a sample pack of different papers...so all you have to do is try out some different ones and see for yourself.


----------



## lbridges (Nov 17, 2009)

I think you should try one of the variety packs and see what works best for you.  I don't personally like the Ultra Premium Matte (I probably have 45 sheets left from a box of 50 13X19 that I'll likely never use - if you find your way up to Brevard county I'd be willing to almost give it away).  I do like the 5-star luster surface.  I think you have to ask yourself if your prints will be viewed from under glass, or maybe taken out of a box and held in someone's hand, etc., as each choice may impact the "best" answer.

Not on the 1900, but perhaps worth reading anyway is Eric Chan's take on landscape prints made with the 3800: My Favorite Papers for the Epson 3800


----------



## JLEphoto (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the answers.  If I were going to frame it behind glass whAt would you suggest and why?


----------



## lbridges (Nov 17, 2009)

Mounting behind glass defeats some of the purpose of using a gloss paper.  However, the more gloss, it usually follows there is the widest gamut from black to white.  Gloss paper sometimes have their own problems with something called 'bronzing'.  And then some people don't like the look of gloss behind glass.  So for high quality landscape, mounted behind glass, I'd look for the widest gamut, low glass paper I could find.

Which means, assuming you lack color profiling capability, I would look to Epson's Velvet Fine Art paper - there are probably others as good (maybe better), but with an Epson printer, much of the work for profiling is already accomplished.


----------



## namaste_lv (Nov 17, 2009)

I find that this paper works really well with natural landscapes. The finish is beautiful and the warm tone compliments natural elements.

HahnemÃ¼hle FineArt - The Art of Expression since 1584


----------

